# Arabian/paint cross questions and opinions



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a chance to take on an Arabian/ paint cross filly. The owner is contacting the original breeder so that I can get the registered names. I'm told that the Arabian stud is an active show horse so I'm looking forward to those registered names !
I was curious about those who have had or are familiar with this cross what you use yours for and are there any advantages and disadvantages to a crossbred horse of this nature. Also thoughts on what you like or don't like about the cross. I've only owned stock breeds I've never had an Arabian or Arabian cross.

Here's pictures tell me what you guys think! As you can see she inherited grey so those spots will fade. She seems cute but doesn't want to get caught she's looking away in a lot of her photos lol. She is almost three so just right for riding training!
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I think she's cute!! 
I had an AppaloosaXQH, and he was the same way, hard to catch, stubborn, but over all he was a sweet horse once you got past his bullhead. LOL
Good luck with her!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

People been adding Arabian blood to there breeds for thousands of years. usually to add stamina and hardiness to the lines. Usually paint/arabian crosses are out of a result of someone wanting a bigger, calmer, horse, of the QH lines, with the athletic ability of the arabian.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well she has a stock type build which I like and if she has the endurance or an Arabian she ought to make a nice lil filly I plan on seeing her today if it doesn't start raining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It is a good cross and a very popular one. they make versatile mounts wth lots of potential. good luck. Shalom


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I just found out she can be registered as a half arabian as well!!! I didn't get to go get her today have to wait till next weekend.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She can be registered as half Arabian with IHAH. If you got her sire's name I can help you out with showing information. 
Those spots may fade eventually as grey colouring usually does, but I think it'll be a long process. 
She definitely looks cute enough, except she's missing a neck! LOL
I got a three year old that was completely unhandled (not even halter broke) and she was much the same way, if not worse. She's calm as can be, and you can even trim her feet! I think she'll come right around with daily handling.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> She can be registered as half Arabian with IHAH. If you got her sire's name I can help you out with showing information.
> Those spots may fade eventually as grey colouring usually does, but I think it'll be a long process.
> She definitely looks cute enough, except she's missing a neck! LOL
> I got a three year old that was completely unhandled (not even halter broke) and she was much the same way, if not worse. She's calm as can be, and you can even trim her feet! I think she'll come right around with daily handling.


Well she's been handled she's not wild. I'll let you know as soon as I find out the information because I would love you to help me with that. The filly's arabian sire is currently being shown I'm told he is quite beautiful. The owner contacted her original breeder and he is preparing papers for me so I can register her.  I noticed she didn't have much of a neck either lol! Oh well there are worse problems she could have, I like the rest of her.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Her neck looks actually not bad for the rest of her body, it's just the first thing I noticed, having purebreds. LOL
That's awesome that the breeder is getting her papers for you. Now you can show her at Class A shows in the Half-Arabian classes.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Her neck looks actually not bad for the rest of her body, it's just the first thing I noticed, having purebreds. LOL
> That's awesome that the breeder is getting her papers for you. Now you can show her at Class A shows in the Half-Arabian classes.


That will be so fun I'm excited! I'm sure your used to beautiful Arabian necks she definitely has a stub neck compared to a fullbreed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I think she is going to grey out as well. Get her sires information so we can see who she is by. You will enjoy her i am fairly certain. Shalom


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> I think she is going to grey out as well. Get her sires information so we can see who she is by. You will enjoy her i am fairly certain. Shalom


Oh yeah she's 100% with out a doubt grey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> That will be so fun I'm excited! I'm sure your used to beautiful Arabian necks she definitely has a stub neck compared to a fullbreed
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL
Well, even mine some of the big MR halter trainers would say have short stubby necks, too. 
If you do decide to play with showing, Pat (Dreamcatcher Arabians on here) is from OK. She could probably give you pointers.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Well, even mine some of the big MR halter trainers would say have short stubby necks, too.
> If you do decide to play with showing, Pat (Dreamcatcher Arabians on here) is from OK. She could probably give you pointers.


Yeah I noticed! She is located in my favorite college town  I can't wait to see her next weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I own an Arab paint cross filly, same age lol She has been a blast to work with. She is smart and quick to pick up on new things. My husband was not a horse person prior to meeting me, and he had never handled a horse either. She was a good one to learn on even though she was only a year old when we bought her. She looked scrawny when we bought her, but she has bloomed into looking like stock horse. Has a tiny head (seriously, a cob halter is still a bit big on her so she is still in a yearling halter) but she's a great horse overall. I know I'm satisfied with my horse of this cross  Here is a pic of my girl. She's a grey paint too


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

I am a paint/arab owner! Best horse ever. Great puppy personality. He has the nice headset/tail up of an arab but a more heavier body like a paint. He learns extremely fast and always aiming to please in everything he does.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

great cross, love it  I love arabs and have riden/owned several of this cross. go for it!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I got the chance to ride an Arabian/QH cross today. The girl i started giving riding lessons to owns one. She was such a cutie and a good horse I enjoyed riding her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this pic of her


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ohhh I really like her! QH/PaintXArabs are probably my favorite horses. 
Lots to like about her, nice hind end, not downhill, pretty head, seems to have plenty of bone and ??size?? at her age. Nice chest from what I can tell. Well done sweet mare!

I've had 5 over the years. Some had a heavier stock horse look, some looked more arabian... With this one I see her having a higher head set due to the shorter neck. The action shots makes me think she will have the lovely floating trot, I love that feel!

Here is our cross, he's one of the sweetest most level headed horses I've owned.









This is the first one I had, she sold me on the "breed". This mare could cover 20+ miles at a jog without breaking a sweat. Sure footed too!









Keep us updated!


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've had 3 half Arabs, and right now I've got a half Arab and a paint, and you're going to have a great horse- she'll probably be able to do almost anything...

She's adorable... I bet she'll be gorgeous in full tack, or all clean and fancy for a show. Good luck!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm extremely partial to the quarab, partly because my first horse was one, partly because I like both those breeds. The arabian gives the qh/ paint side a kick, which is what I like, lol. My quarab was fantastic- we competed in gymkhanas, mostly just poles and barrels. He ran on average 16 second runs in both. He was FAST, built completely for speed, and was pretty good at turning- not great, though. He was more speed than turn... I would say he was pretty much a 50/50 in every aspect- physically, and especially mentally, he had lots of get up and go but wasn't insane, he was so intelligent that it scared people, extremely friendly, liked people more than horses, hated dogs and coyotes (he would run for hours chasing coyotes in the desert, leaping and dodging bush and cacti, the coyote was always first to give up) and overall was just the best horse in the world for me. He passed away last April, and I still miss him very, very much.
The biggest problem with quarabs, to me, is the same as my issue with any cross- it must be done responsibly, or else you're going to get a funky little thing that can't excel one way or the other.
Overall, I really like this filly from what I see of her pictures. She looks like she's athletic, maybe taking a tad bit more from the qh side than the arabian. Overall she seems like she has a pretty good balance between the two sides. Her neck is a bit short, but that's okay. She looks well put together and balanced, with a good flow to her body. I'm not going to go into detail because I feel that I'm not as knowledgeable as I could be, but as a whole, she's a nice looking girl. How old is she? Sorry if I missed that!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She's coming 3 in the spring I know that her sire is a full blood Arabian show horse who is currently being shown. I haven't heard back on her parentage yet though. I was told the dam is a big stocky paint mare which I'm guessing is where she gets that short neck from. The current owner contacted the breeder so I can register her as a half Arabian and a pinto if I wish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Soooooooo when's she coming home? 

I love this cross. I think you'll like her a lot.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Going to see in her this weekend so probably Saturday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Good luck today! 

I bought a coming three year old, barely handled half arab / half paint (running lines!) a couple of month ago. I regreted the buy the moment I commited, but have changed my mind 150% since I picked him up. As aloof as he was the first day, as loving and willing he's become in just a couple of days. Super smart and easy going horse, so fast in his training that he outran me (ran through a training program I usually spread out over two weeks in just 5 days). These horses are smart and will do anything for the right person!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks! Supposed to go get her here in a bit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

So did you get her?? I'm dying to know!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh yes, do tell!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh well we ended up having scheduling conflicts and she's a little over an hour away so I have to wait till Thursday or Friday now. :-( I was so excited too I want to get my hands on her. I want to get started training her like immediately! So we all got to be a little more patient... I don't want to be but that's life 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I am sure she will be worth the wait


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your scheduling conflicts. I'm sure this girl will be worth the wait. My mare is a Paint/Arab cross and I think she is great. She's got a little more muscle and height to her than her Arab dam did, but still maintains the Arab traits that I like such as the spunky personality and the ability to go forever. I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with this one.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I can't wait to see her in person. I'm excited I've never owned an Arabian cross. Definitely should be fun. I promise I'll let you guys know as soon as I bring her home and give lots of pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Well ******s. *pushes patience button*


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I got sent new pictures to tide you guys over and I'm getting her sire and dams registered names tonight .








































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She is so cute! Can't wait, with her arab blood it'll probably take some time to really see what you've got! She is just going to get better and better!


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice! I would snatch her up in a heartbeat!  Hope you get to meet her soon!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

She is adorable! Oh my goodness!! You are one lucky girl!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I know one thing she needs her feet trimmed bad look at the toes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I like her. She looks to have a very cute expressive face. It'll be neat to see how/if her colour changes once she loses her winter fuzzies.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Got two more pics 
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm real partial to Arab crosses and this is a cute lil pony! Sounds like you can reg her 1/2 Arab and Pinto, which I would certainly do, if you buy her. We only have a couple of Arab shows a year here in OK, so showing her Pinto would be the way to get her out there. Pinto shows also cost a lot less than the Arab shows. I'd love to see her pedigree, sire & dam.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm real partial to Arab crosses and this is a cute lil pony! Sounds like you can reg her 1/2 Arab and Pinto, which I would certainly do, if you buy her. We only have a couple of Arab shows a year here in OK, so showing her Pinto would be the way to get her out there. Pinto shows also cost a lot less than the Arab shows. I'd love to see her pedigree, sire & dam.


The owner is supposed to forward me the info I'm waiting on it I'm very curious about her sire and dam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

What a cutie!!! love her markings...I brought home a rescue a couple months ago...all I know about him is that he is apparently a paintX..4 yrs old...since Ive had him Ive been dying to try and find out somehow what he is crossed with...Ive had several ppl at the barn where I ride tell me he looks like he's crossed with an arabian..he holds his tail nice and moves so lovely...he is so level headed and does anything for me in such the short time Ive been working with him...and now that Ive seen quite a few pics of other crosses...Im almost convinced that is what he is!!! Here he is...my Jasper... Good luck with your beautiful filly!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I finally got her parents registered names!!

DAD IS 
AHR- Arabian horse registry : #626364
IVF RUSSIAN SAPHIRE

MOM IS
APHA- Paint
# 689726???
JUST TWO DOLLARS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone that can tell me about her parents I'd appreciate it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.gcaha.org/ss_09/smRussian_Saphire.JPG

Here's Dad


----------



## Jazziebot (Jan 31, 2013)

She sure is cute! I love my Arab/Paint cross. He's really sure footed and solid in his steps, not bouncy like the Arab my aunty has who's actually possibly related to my horse. I've been told he'd be good at endurance, and I hope to try that with him one day. Here's a picture of him.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

So did you get her yet?? I'm dying here!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No darn it I've been so busy I haven't been able to see her... Hopefully soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

You do know you are killing us with the suspense. She looks like a nice filly. Should be a stunner when she fills out.

Here is a link to her sire's pedigree: 

Ivf Russian Saphire Arabian

He's got some pretty good lines.

My husband's paint/Arab cross is a great little mare. She's really filled out now and looks much more QH than Arab.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Arab Mama said:


> My husband's paint/Arab cross is a great little mare. She's really filled out now and looks much more QH than Arab.


What a beautiful filly! I wished Arabians wouldn't be so unpopular in my area, or I would fill my pasture up with these Arabian/Paint mixes. This is a 7/8 Arabian I had, he moved on to become an endurance horse:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful horse cajane!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the likes on our little painted star. LOVE that paint 7/8 Arab. Bet he made a good endurance horse. Looks like he has the build to cut it. We have a few horses that are/will be good endurance mounts. Problem is, I give out long before they do!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well guys I decided to pass on her. I just got a new 3 year old to train for someone so I don't have time to train her and the horse I'm getting paid to train, plus ride Pepper and finish Joy's training by the summer as well. So I'm just going to have to let her go. But I'll save money this way so I guess it's a good thing lol. Gotta do the training that earns me money instead of feeding a mare that can do nothing till I get the free time again to start her.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Well guys I decided to pass on her. I just got a new 3 year old to train for someone so I don't have time to train her and the horse I'm getting paid to train, plus ride Pepper and finish Joy's training by the summer as well. So I'm just going to have to let her go. But I'll save money this way so I guess it's a good thing lol. Gotta do the training that earns me money instead of feeding a mare that can do nothing till I get the free time again to start her.


What a pity. But you got my respect - I know how difficult it can be to say "no"! But next time you stumble over a Half-Arabian - give it a try. You'll be hooked!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Awww bummer - but very much understood!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I was so excited too. Darn it responsibility you thwarted me again :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'started giving riding lessons to a girl and they own a QH/Arabian. So I'm already hooked I want one lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I'started giving riding lessons to a girl and they own a QH/Arabian. So I'm already hooked I want one lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is actually a super cross! Same with the Morab, if you ever get a chance to work with one.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> This is actually a super cross! Same with the Morab, if you ever get a chance to work with one.


Morabs are very pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Morabs are very pretty
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very pretty and crazy smart.


----------



## Heatherrnicu (Feb 28, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> She's coming 3 in the spring I know that her sire is a full blood Arabian show horse who is currently being shown. I haven't heard back on her parentage yet though. I was told the dam is a big stocky paint mare which I'm guessing is where she gets that short neck from. The current owner contacted the breeder so I can register her as a half Arabian and a pinto if I wish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey I own her mother she is a great mare you can email me at [email protected] I can give u more info
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherrnicu (Feb 28, 2013)

The mother of just two dollars goes back to Hancock and the father of just two dollars goes back to three bars and go man go
Great bloodlines on both sides 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I really wanted the mare but I had to pass I've become too busy to train her. It sucks because I really wanted that filly. But sometimes there has to be higher priorities than buying horses. No point in buying her and she would be sitting for several months just eating feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heatherrnicu (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes I totally understand


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

She is cute 
I love her spots 
good luck with her


----------



## TripleMoonAcres (Jul 12, 2013)

I am in Middle TN and being Offered the Sire to this filly. Willing to stud if anyone wants his line. I just happened to be researching him. I plan to do Endurance and Competitive trail riding with him.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a quarter horse x Arabian, drift, and he is just awesome. He's hardworking and has the absolute smoothest gaits ever! I get tons of compliments on him and he is just really mellow. 

He's got a few vices, but I blame a lot of it on him being abused before I got him. He bullies ray for food, can be hard to catch, and if I let him sit for too long he gets somewhat hot headed. Still totally manageable, though. He recently sat from August to now with only 2 rides, and yesterday I jumped on bareback and he was just a dream!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Bummer she didn't work out for you, she's a pretty thing and I love that she has *Muscat and some Babson-bred horses on the Arabian side of her pedigree, lots of athletic horses there.

I owned Arabians and also a Pinto/Arab, smartest and kindest horses ever! So very easy to train.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope she ended up in a good home. She seemed like a nice lil filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Paint/arab crosses are amazingggggg! Sorry you had to pass on her, she's a cutie!

I am sooooo biased.  Just look at this cutie. Arabxpaint

I just wish he had some spots like his mama.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Responsibility sucks sometimes, but better to pass on her so she has a chance at a good home, then get her, and just have her sitting with little attention until you get a free moment. She's pretty cute though. 

My first horse was an Arabian Pinto cross, no idea what breed mom was, she was just registered at a pinto. For the Arabian lines my horse had, he was sired by Amerigo, who sired Khemosabi, he didn't look much like an Arabian. Aside from his tail that he did carry out like an Arabian, and his extremely flat head, which spoke of having a bit of Arab in him, just didn't quite get the jibbah, he didn't look like an Arabian cross. Was the laziest horse I've ever met, hated work, and I never could get his tail to grow very long, but he was a really sweet horse. 

Fast forward a few years, and I ended up with another Arab x, this time definite Arab and nice Paint cross. He had some conformational issues due to bad feed, but definite dished face, held his tail like an Arab, calm and sweet as could be at 3 years old. Unfortunately we had to put him down, so no idea how he would have turned out under saddle. I did work with his half brother for a little bit, same dad, different dam, very typey Arab, with black and white coloring, also very sweet, but quite spirited. He actually had pretty good conformation and movement being that the breeder was a total back yard breeder who wasn't breeding for conformation. 

Hopefully someday you get your chance to have an Arab QH or Paint cross. They are fun horses to have. My first horse, for being a small 15.2ish, and 15 years old when I bought him, and total western horse previously, he could jump! In spite of his laziness, I was able to get almost to 3' with him, unfortunately age caught up with him 3 years after I got him, and jumping was becoming painful, so I sold him on to a nice trail home with a little girl, and got a new horse. If only I'd had the money to keep him too, I totally would have.


----------



## larapinta (Jun 26, 2014)

I am mainly an Anglo-Arab person but bought a 2 yr. Unhandled Arab/Paint filly at a sale so she didn't go to the killers. She took some round pen work but by time she was 4 1/2 she was jumping around small hunter courses with kids aboard quiet and georgous! She became one of the barn Faves!


----------

